# Odd sleeping positions staring Mr BoDuke



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

Maybe it's just because I've rarely had another breed, but pit bulls seem to be the craziest sleepers. I've been home all day being lazy so I managed to catch Duke is some pretty odd positions. I'd love to see everyone else's sleeping dogs as well 




























I'm aware he looks half starved in the last two but I can assure you it's only because he is stretched out, far from under fed :biggrin:

And this one I missed, he woke up when I tried to take it haha It's my favorite though.


----------



## Ethel (Aug 14, 2011)

So cute, specially the third one.:biggrin:


----------



## emilie (Sep 15, 2011)

Heres cali's usual sleeping position


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

They are so adorable!! :becky:

Tobi sleeps in odd ways sometimes as well :lol:














He's fallen asleep in these positions, he usually wakes up or opens his eyes when i get up to get a camera :lol:


----------



## emilie (Sep 15, 2011)

Haha those are funny and really cute


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

Great pictures y'all :happy:

Tobi is amazing haha


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

as if anyone could starve this cutie patootie


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

AHHH....my BoDuke-rs!!!

HEHE...yes he sleeps funny....but then again so does Brody!:tongue:




























And I could go on and on!:tongue:


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Oh I have SOOO many to choose from but these are a few of my favs.
Bailey shacked up on mom's pillow.









My precious Tommy (RIP) totally passed out.









One from a long time ago. We call this "Synchronized Sleeping."









Sometimes Mr Toby gets caught sleeping where he doesn't belong....


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

And a few more....

Too many margaritas...









When one chair just isn't enough...









Jonestown after the koolaid...









Sabrina passed out.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> Jonestown after the koolaid...
> 
> View attachment 4330


OMG....Donna that is SOOO cute!!LOL


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

Priceless pics everyone! 

And Abi.. how did you know we call him BoDukers!!!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Rodeo said:


> Priceless pics everyone!
> 
> And Abi.. how did you know we call him BoDukers!!!


HEHE......Ive got eyes and ears EVVVVERYWHERE!!!:biggrin: :thumb:  :wink: :biggrin1:


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> HEHE......Ive got eyes and ears EVVVVERYWHERE!!!:biggrin: :thumb:  :wink: :biggrin1:


:twitch: I sceeeeered!


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> My precious Tommy (RIP) totally passed out.
> 
> View attachment 4325


This is my favorite picture on the entire thread so far.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Donna your dogs make me giggle constantly! Love the margrita one and the one on the table...naughty pupper!

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/EkwPDLSyW4PrBIdJRJGTz6bzSXfpOhI1yIM_a6KBXcE?feat=directlink


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

watch out; i may steal boduke while you're sleeping!! hehe i just cannot get over how cute he is and what a sweet little face he has!!

alright, i won't steal him if you continue to post pics of him


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

As you wish! :tongue:




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content




























And a group pic for the heck of it


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

He looks like he's smiling all the time!! awww so cute. Does your heart just explode when you come home to that sweet little face?


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

CaliandBear said:


>


LOVE the pic on the stairs! Sometimes there are just too many and a nap is necessary to successfully complete the entire trip....


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

minnieme said:


> He looks like he's smiling all the time!! awww so cute. Does your heart just explode when you come home to that sweet little face?


Pretty much... especially when he's trying _really_ hard to keep his butt glued to the floor but his tail is wagging like crazy lol


----------



## CaliandBear (Sep 15, 2011)

lol he still naps on the stairs once in a while


----------

